# Need a specific type of MIDI fader controller.



## Headlands (Oct 5, 2021)

I'd like to hear some recommendations for high-quality MIDI controllers with a customizable or low number of faders (I only need three but am open to more if it's worth it) that are at least 60mm long. I tried a customizable cheaper 3-d printed one from Etsy, but the faders weren't top-level so I'm on the lookout again.

Don't need cheap -- I need pro faders that don't feel chintzy, but only three or so. Independent makers are fine as long as the fader quality is pro.

Thanks for any recs!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 5, 2021)

For midi faders, I sincerely recommend 6mm faders, which is the sweet spot for riding CC’s. I’ve had FaderMaster Pro, a professional 10mm MIDI fader, and quickly replaced by Nakedboard MC-8 and Nuances Controller. 

Check out the Nuances Controller, it’s a very high quality 3 60mm faders unit, the faders are very smooth and build quality is top notch. 

Here is my setup with faders.


----------



## Headlands (Oct 5, 2021)

holywilly said:


> For midi faders, I sincerely recommend 6mm faders, which is the sweet spot for riding CC’s. I’ve had FaderMaster Pro, a professional 10mm MIDI fader, and quickly replaced by Nakedboard MC-8 and Nuances Controller.
> 
> Check out the Nuances Controller, it’s a very high quality 3 60mm faders unit, the faders are very smooth and build quality is top notch.
> 
> Here is my setup with faders.


Thank you, great info. Is the fader quality on the MC-8 as good as Nuances?


----------



## holywilly (Oct 5, 2021)

YES, both Nuances and MC-8 have very good fader quality. MC-8 is plastic housing, and where Nuances is having wooden housing, more luxury look.


----------



## cleverr1 (Nov 16, 2021)

I've just taken delivery of:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224690092974
The faders on this are 65mm and first impression is they feel smooth and of high quality.


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 17, 2021)

cleverr1 said:


> I've just taken delivery of:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224690092974
> The faders on this are 65mm and first impression is they feel smooth and of high quality.


Thinking to buy one of these.
Your experience?


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 17, 2021)

holywilly said:


> For midi faders, I sincerely recommend 6mm faders, which is the sweet spot for riding CC’s. I’ve had FaderMaster Pro, a professional 10mm MIDI fader, and quickly replaced by Nakedboard MC-8 and Nuances Controller.
> 
> Check out the Nuances Controller, it’s a very high quality 3 60mm faders unit, the faders are very smooth and build quality is top notch.
> 
> Here is my setup with faders.


I am returning a Faderport as you did.
I just need faders for Dynamics and Expression (maybe Vibrato).
Now I performing with a nanoKONTROL 2, but 30mm travel is not good enough for me.
How much quality is MC-8 compared to Nuances´s one?


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 17, 2021)

I cannot compare but the MC-8 is amazing, 8 nice faders for only 100$.
I paid about 150 $ shipping and customs included. It ships from Russia and
was delivered in about 1 week to Belgium. Also Nikolay is a nice person and
responds to mails within 24 hours, considering the time-difference this
means he's is a caring manufacturer !
I use 5 faders, the rest sometimes...


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 18, 2021)

Headlands said:


> I'd like to hear some recommendations for high-quality MIDI controllers with a customizable or low number of faders (I only need three but am open to more if it's worth it) that are at least 60mm long. I tried a customizable cheaper 3-d printed one from Etsy, but the faders weren't top-level so I'm on the lookout again.
> 
> Don't need cheap -- I need pro faders that don't feel chintzy, but only three or so. Independent makers are fine as long as the fader quality is pro.
> 
> Thanks for any recs!


Another set to consider is the redesigned Monogram CC kits. The Traveler Kit has a 3-fader module, 60mm, and they feel REALLY nice and smooth:






Audio Console


A modular, freeform control surface for a better way to create




monogramcc.com





The gear is built like a tank and the new version of the software is rock solid and quite flexible. Not cheap, $399, but code *HOLIDAY15* knocks 15% off.

You'll get three great faders for expression/dynamics/vibrato, but here's what I have programmed for the remaining modules... add all that in and you get a lot for the price and the gear quality is great:





*Three Rotary Knobs*
1- Turn for track selection, press to enable/disable
2- CC19 to control Reverb in Spitfire libraries, press to delete a track in Cubase
3- CC7 (haven't yet assigned something to the knob click)

*Three Square Buttons*
1- Sends a "P" so Cubase can stick the loop range on the selected event
2- Click on and off
3- I assigned Shift+F12 to pop up the VST edit window on a track, this button triggers it

*Three Faders*
I use them for Mic levels because I have a 100mm three-fader 3D printed Etsy Special for dynamics, but of course these are your dynamics faders

*Two Square Button on Main Module*
1- Pops up mixer on my other monitor
2- Pops up MIDI editor for selected event on my 3rd monitor

Obviously you can assign whatever you like but WOW is this gear flexible. I actually have a second fader module for a total of 6 for mics, another rotary knob set, and the huge wheel ("Orbiter") for moving the playhead/cursor. That's worth its weight in gold when trying to get the cursor exactly where you need. FYI, I do all transport and track sizing on a StreamDeck.

Here's how I have them laid out... as you'll see, you can move the modules around to get the layout you prefer, and the magnetically snap together, and those magnets are strong:






Sorry so long, just wanted to show how cool this gear is. I bought it for Photoshop, not MIDI but now it's my main MIDI controller, love it more than I would have guessed. If you get a laptop you can just take the main module and the three-fader module on the road.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 18, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> I am returning a Faderport as you did.
> I just need faders for Dynamics and Expression (maybe Vibrato).
> Now I performing with a nanoKONTROL 2, but 30mm travel is not good enough for me.
> How much quality is MC-8 compared to Nuances´s one?


Both are housing very high quality faders, I’d say go for MC-8, it’s more price friendly, plus you get more faders.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 18, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Another set to consider is the redesigned Monogram CC kits. The Traveler Kit has a 3-fader module, 60mm, and they feel REALLY nice and smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need the app running in the background in order to get the kit working?


----------



## DCPImages (Dec 18, 2021)

After a long search and trying many controllers I recently started using the InTech PBF4 and loving it. BTW I am a paying customer not affiliated with the company.

See the Intech site here: https://intech.studio/


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 18, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> After a long search and trying many controllers I recently started using the InTech PBF4 and loving it. BTW I am a paying customer not affiliated with the company.
> 
> See the Intech site here: https://intech.studio/


Are the faders 30mm travel?
I would like at least 60mm.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 18, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> After a long search and trying many controllers I recently started using the InTech PBF4 and loving it. BTW I am a paying customer not affiliated with the company.
> 
> See the Intech site here: https://intech.studio/


They are doing a pre-order on an endless encoders version the EF44, such looks very nice


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 18, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Both are housing very high quality faders, I’d say go for MC-8, it’s more price friendly, plus you get more faders.


Do you know if MC-8 is compatible with Studio One?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 18, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> Do you know if MC-8 is compatible with Studio One?


It’s compatible with whatever DAW, just set the right midi input and you are good to go. 



https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html



MC-8 uses web based app to setup midi CC, it’s very easy to set it up.


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 18, 2021)

holywilly said:


> It’s compatible with whatever DAW, just set the right midi input and you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Surface?


----------



## ed buller (Dec 18, 2021)

A thing of beauty with 100m sweet faders. 










ChoiSauce Designs


MIDI Faders, Music Faders, MIDI Programming, Composer Tools, Film Composer




choisaucedesigns.com






Best

ed


----------



## holywilly (Dec 18, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> Have you tried the Surface?


No I didn’t. I only own MC-8 from Nakedboard.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 18, 2021)

The ChoiSauce fader box. And it comes in Red.


----------



## DCPImages (Dec 18, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> Are the faders 30mm travel?
> I would like at least 60mm.


The one I have is 30mm which I thought would be too short but it turns out to be very accurate and I don’t need the extra reach. They are also introducing a 60mm version which I have preordered but I am not sure I need it given that the 30mm works so well.


----------



## ed buller (Dec 18, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> The ChoiSauce fader box. And it comes in Red.


LOOK AT YOU !!!!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 18, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Do you need the app running in the background in order to get the kit working?


That you do. Normally that bugs me, but this app is very lightweight and has never crashed.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 18, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> The ChoiSauce fader box. And it comes in Red.


We all want this. Right now.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 18, 2021)

ed buller said:


> LOOK AT YOU !!!!!


What are we looking at? Me? Why not you? Lets look at you!


----------



## jim2b (Dec 30, 2021)

I second any recommendations for the Nakedboard MC-8. I waited 4 weeks for it, and it is well worth it.


----------



## paplessix (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey guys,

Just did this quick video to show the Nuances controller. It's a very nice midi controller. Very good fader quality.


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 1, 2022)

They should pay you ! Very nicely done.


----------



## DJiLAND (Jan 1, 2022)

I wish the CC had a fader with a display that could show the text I had assigned.
It's hard to remember what CC you assigned to the faders. (vib rate, depth, timbre adjust, etc..)
Having only the CC number display is not enough.


----------



## paplessix (Jan 1, 2022)

Paulogic said:


> They should pay you ! Very nicely done.


Thanks a bunch, Paulogic!


----------

